# looking for age and value of my 38 special model 64-1



## coreysigep (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a .38 special model 64-1 serial number 67432 in very good shape. I also has the letters B.R.P.D. stamped above the trigger. I believe the gun was purchased in Louisiana around 1981 at a pawn shop. I would like to know if the letters could be Baton Rouge Police Department and if that would add/decrease value of the pistol. Please advise any info is helpful. Thanks


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

S&W model 64-1 made from 1972 to 1976 to be changed to the 64-2 in 1977. The B.R.P.D. is most likely a P.D. stamp but it's a wild guess as to who's. It's value is not really added to or subtracted from by being a police issue gun. Some collect the P.D.s and may pay more others will not own one on a bet. Most of the issue pistols are sound and good shooters but tend to be a bit holster worn and carry scared, for Myself I like them.


----------

